# Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess 2015 Summer Collection



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Specktra Beauties!​ ​ Imagine a beauty collection that was created to make you glow like the Gods. Well that is exactly what Estée Lauder had in mind when curating the Bronze Goddess 2015 Summer Collection.​ ​ _To capture the season of light and the power of the sun, Estée Lauder introduces NEW Bronze Goddess Shimmering Nudes, a collection of powder and gelée bronzers, creamy highlighters, a shimmering eight-color eye shadow palette and glossy lip and nail shades. The heat and light of summer are fleeting and meant to be honored and adored. Extend the season with these gorgeous, shimmering shades._​ ​ First up for our Specktra review is the Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée:​ ​ 



​ Inside lighting​ 

​ Outside lighting​ 

​ ​ ​ Stay tuned! I'll be updating this thread with additional pictures and review as the collection rolls out!​ ​ ​  [h=3][/h]


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you [@]Candycoatedclos[/@] !


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Credit to kadih.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Credit to kadih.


  #YASSSSSS


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Credit to kadih.


  Shut up! She's wearing the Bronze Goddess new heat wave but not heat wave? Lol


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 9, 2015)

I want this to come out right meow!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Shut up! She's wearing the Bronze Goddess new heat wave but not heat wave? Lol


  She didn't like it but I think it looks great on her.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 9, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Credit to kadih.


 Wow it looks SOOO good on her!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wow it looks SOOO good on her!!


  I know!  She said she was going to return it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> #YASSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow I'm surprised to hear all of that! It looks gorgeous on her but if she got it hoping it would look exactly like the original heat wave then I'm not surprised she's returning it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> I want this to come out right meow!!


  All of the pieces!


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I know!  She said she was going to return it!


 Wow! She should sell it im sure someone would buy it. It looks great on


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wow! She should sell it im sure someone would buy it. It looks great on


  Staring at it on her makes me want to try it again. It's just a little too bronze for my liking!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 9, 2015)

Ooooh... this is giving me LIFE on this crummy Monday-after-springing-forward! I'm not sure I *need* this... but I'm pretty sure I *want* it. Like now.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

It's up on Sephora! Go NOW!!! https://m.sephora.com/product/P393949?preferedSku=1696244


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Gooooo right now!!! 

  http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-illuminating-powder-gelee-P393949


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Gooooo right now!!!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-illuminating-powder-gelee-P393949


  thank you!! snagged it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

Got it


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got it


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Gooooo right now!!!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-illuminating-powder-gelee-P393949


  Um, I love you.


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 9, 2015)

Got it! Thank you!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> thank you!! snagged it!!!





Vineetha said:


> Got it ompom: :nanas:


  Awesome girls!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Um, I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm so glad you all were able to snag it this time! Make sure you let me know how you like it! I'm dying to see more pics on more skin tones!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 9, 2015)

Just ordered it!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Just ordered it!


 Yay!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Um, I love you.


  Me too!!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 9, 2015)

Just placed my order!


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 9, 2015)

Dang my makeup skills are off with this one, I missed it again!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> Dang my makeup skills are off with this one, I missed it again!!


  Don't worry. I missed it too. Got snatched out of my cart as soon as I tried to checkout.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Just placed my order!


  We love you guys!!! So glad so many of you were able to get it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Don't worry. I missed it too. Got snatched out of my cart as soon as I tried to checkout.








 Oh no!!! Don't worry though! We still have our eyes peeled for yet another restock and launches on the other sites! We will keep you updated and make sure you guys get one!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> hboy:  Oh no!!! Don't worry though! We still have our eyes peeled for yet another restock and launches on the other sites! We will keep you updated and make sure you guys get one!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 9, 2015)

ugh i missed it! damn you time change LOL


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 9, 2015)

Idk what I'd do without specktra


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Idk what I'd do without specktra


  Probably be able to afford clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol I kid! We love you guys!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> ugh i missed it! damn you time change LOL


  Oh no! You slept in!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh no! You slept in!


  lol more like my reaction time is veryyyyyy slow hahaha


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Probably be able to afford clothes   Lol I kid! We love you guys!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> lol more like my reaction time is veryyyyyy slow hahaha


  Lol!! Well don't worry. We still have our eyes peeled for another restock or upload on another site.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

shizzelly said:


>


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw the link a few minutes after it was posted here but I hesitated.  I think I'd rather see it in person and buy from a department store.  I hope I don't regret that decision.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Probably be able to afford clothes   Lol I kid! We love you guys!


  Truth LOL


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw the link a few minutes after it was posted here but I hesitated.  I think I'd rather see it in person and buy from a department store.  I hope I don't regret that decision.


  You still have a few more chances. Hopefully Sephora store get it in before the rest of the department stores online launches! I'll try to get a video up of it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Hey Specktra Beauties!​ ​ Imagine a beauty collection that was created to make you glow like the Gods. Well that is exactly what Estée Lauder had in mind when curating the Bronze Goddess 2015 Summer Collection.​ ​ _To capture the season of light and the power of the sun, Estée Lauder introduces NEW Bronze Goddess Shimmering Nudes, a collection of powder and gelée bronzers, creamy highlighters, a shimmering eight-color eye shadow palette and glossy lip and nail shades. The heat and light of summer are fleeting and meant to be honored and adored. Extend the season with these gorgeous, shimmering shades._​ ​ First up for our Specktra review is the Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée:​ ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   So awesome---so beautiful.  Thanks for these.  The photo on Sephora made it look bronze or copper----here it really does look like Heat Wave in new packaging.  I love the look!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Probably be able to afford clothes
> 
> 
> 
> ...






...and shoes, and groceries, and cars and vacations............


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw the link a few minutes after it was posted here but I hesitated.  I think I'd rather see it in person and buy from a department store.  I hope I don't regret that decision.


    You'd better grab this one when you can ICL.  I wish they would bring all of the powder gelées back and just make them permanent.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ...and shoes, and groceries, and cars and vacations............


  See...you guys know!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So awesome---so beautiful.  Thanks for these.  The photo on Sephora made it look bronze or copper----here it really does look like Heat Wave in new packaging.  I love the look!!!


  We'll have swatches up a better later on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Credit to kadih.


   BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah missed the stock yesterday. Subscribing.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Just a heads up. I was in my Sephora in NYC and spotted this. So they're going to have the gelee in (select) stores and preparing to release it in case anybody wants to test it out before buying.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Ah missed the stock yesterday. Subscribing.


  We'll post here and on Specktra's social once we see it up again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Just a heads up. I was in my Sephora in NYC and spotted this. So they're going to have the gelee in (select) stores and preparing to release it in case anybody wants to test it out before buying.






​I get so emotional every time I see it



sniff, sniff.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Just a heads up. I was in my Sephora in NYC and spotted this. So they're going to have the gelee in (select) stores and preparing to release it in case anybody wants to test it out before buying.


  Yay!! Which one was this? The 5th avenue one?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay!! Which one was this? The 5th avenue one?


  The one on 34th street on the way to Penn Station. -___- Why didn't I think of going to the one on 5th avenue?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I get so emotional every time I see it
> 
> 
> 
> sniff, sniff.


  It's pretty!!


----------



## pbpink (Mar 10, 2015)

I saw the picture of it up but no go when I tried to place in cart!


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> The one on 34th street on the way to Penn Station. -___- Why didn't I think of going to the one on 5th avenue?


  Okay cool. I like that 34th st one. It's so cozy but has loads of stuff! I've never been to the 5th avenue one any time I was in NY but I keep hearing that it's huge. We're going to try to go when we are there for IMATS.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

pbpink said:


> I saw the picture of it up but no go when I tried to place in cart!


  On Sephora?


----------



## pbpink (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> On Sephora?


  yes, i saw it yesterday


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay cool. I like that 34th st one. It's so cozy but has loads of stuff! I've never been to the 5th avenue one any time I was in NY but I keep hearing that it's huge. We're going to try to go when we are there for IMATS


  Yes and the longest lines ever! Ugh, it was so annoying last night.

  IMATS and Sephora?!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

pbpink said:


> yes, i saw it yesterday


  Yes it's sold out again. We'll update in here if we see pop up again on Sephora or any other site!


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yes and the longest lines ever! Ugh, it was so annoying last night.
> 
> *IMATS and Sephora?*!


  Yes, and the Deer Park CCO! My cards are going to be crying on the flight back home lol. Thank God pay day will be that week!


----------



## pbpink (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, and the Deer Park CCO! My cards are going to be crying on the flight back home lol. Thank God pay day will be that week!


found the courreges highlight powder in a sephora store, they are holding it for me! yeah!  they did not have the BG shell though......at least it holds me over for a day!! #highlighterissues


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

pbpink said:


> found the courreges highlight powder in a sephora store, they are holding it for me! yeah!  they did not have the BG shell though......at least it holds me over for a day!! #highlighterissues


  Yay!! Hopefully the shell ones will pop up in more locations soon.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, and the Deer Park CCO! My cards are going to be crying on the flight back home lol. Thank God pay day will be that week!


  Hahaha! Hopefully they have some good stuff at the CCO for you! I haven't been back there since I got my back up Heat Wave from there.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay!! Hopefully the shell ones will pop up in more locations soon.


  Yes! Love hearing this! Pics when you get it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks.  I'll check out the Sephora stores.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks.  I'll check out the Sephora stores.


  Keep us posted!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 10, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## jenise (Mar 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]Medgal07[/@]


 You're the sweetest !


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> You're the sweetest !


    Hi Jenise!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


   Took my breath away!!!!!!  



WD!!!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 10, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 10, 2015)

I missed the sephora restock, but I am stalking sephora for another restock. I don't know why I want this so bad, but I do.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> I missed the sephora restock, but I am stalking sephora for another restock. I don't know why I want this so bad, but I do.


  idk if u should bother.. I got mine today and :/ swatch is like invisible


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> idk if u should bother.. I got mine today and :/ swatch is like invisible


  Yikes. That is rather disappointing. It does look invisible.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> idk if u should bother.. I got mine today and :/ swatch is like invisible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no! How heavy/lightly did you swatch it? and what color foundation are you? It looks so light on you!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh no! How heavy/lightly did you swatch it? and what color foundation are you? It looks so light on you!


  I tried to pick up as much product as I could with my finger, and didn't blend it lol!
  I'm around NC30ish!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I had to BUILD it for that swatch :/!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's definitely not Heat Wave!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's definitely not Heat Wave!


  nah.. heat wave is like u barely touch it and BAM color payoff... this is like... meh :/


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> nah.. heat wave is like u barely touch it and BAM color payoff... this is like... meh :/


  honestly, I'm wondering why they made the product look so much like Heatwave. It's so misleading lol!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> honestly, I'm wondering why they made the product look so much like Heatwave. It's so misleading lol!


  Yea that was rude, everyone thought it was heat wave making a comeback :/ or at least something comparable :/

  I won't return it because it's nice, but I wouldn't have bought it had I had the chance to swatch it first :/
  I'll use it tho


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmmm so maybe it wouldn't even be that great on nc20? I have a hard time getting highlighter to show up on me anyhow.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea that was rude, everyone thought it was heat wave making a comeback :/ or at least something comparable :/
> 
> I won't return it because it's nice, but I wouldn't have bought it had I had the chance to swatch it first :/
> I'll use it tho


  Well that's good that you'll at least keep it! I can't wait to see what it looks like on more skintones.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> Hmmm so maybe it wouldn't even be that great on nc20? I have a hard time getting highlighter to show up on me anyhow.


  What do you use now to highlight?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

I swear on the soul of Kevyn Aucoin (this is serious, y'all)... the only thing getting me through this work day is knowing this will be sitting on my doorstep when I get home.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Well that's good that you'll at least keep it! I can't wait to see what it looks like on more skintones.


  Yea, it looks alright, not what I expected tho. But good enough for every day use I suppose. Not too out there, although I love being glowy


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> What do you use now to highlight?


  Becca sspp in moonstone. I like it, but I still am always looking for something a bit more glowy.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I swear on the soul of Kevyn Aucoin (this is serious, y'all)... the only thing getting me through this work day is knowing this will be sitting on my doorstep when I get home.


  lol that's how I felt yesterday!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I swear on the soul of Kevyn Aucoin (this is serious, y'all)... the only thing getting me through this work day is knowing this will be sitting on my doorstep when I get home.









Hahahaha! I swear we're like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up his contour book too!

  Let us know how it is for you tonight! I'll be on a date with my BF so I'll have to sneak on when you post!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> It might, I'm not sure sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Shineeeeeeee girl!!! Lol! I'm still debating if I should get that copper Becca one...


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Hahahaha! I swear we're like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll let y'all know how it turns out. I'll even attempt to post a picture.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Shineeeeeeee girl!!! Lol! I'm still debating if I should get that copper Becca one...


  I don't understand. What is this "debating" of which you speak? You definitely need the copper Becca. I have the champagne gold and freakin' love it. Dooooooooooooooooo it!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> Becca sspp in moonstone. I like it, but I still am always looking for something a bit more glowy.


  I've heard amazing things about Becca!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'll let y'all know how it turns out. I'll even attempt to post a picture.


  Yessssssss!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I don't understand. What is this "debating" of which you speak? You definitely need the copper Becca. I have the champagne gold and freakin' love it. Dooooooooooooooooo it!


  The only reason that I'm holding off is because MAC keeps freaking launching 50,000 limited edition releases and I've spent so much money already. I know I needs it! I neeedssss it!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

Pics & Swatches!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> The only reason that I'm holding off is because MAC keeps freaking launching 50,000 limited edition releases and I've spent so much money already. I know I needs it! I neeedssss it!


  Oh girl, I know. MAC has earned some serious side eye from me this month with the gazillion releases. Missing out on LJ in BBW killed me a little, but it also helped cut the cord a bit. (But I'm still gonna buy the heck out of the Giambattista Valli this summer... and might hit MAC is Beauty)


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pics & Swatches!!!









 now to add becca opal tomy love list. Should I even both to try to look up Mac's soft & gentle? -le sigh-


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Oh girl, I know. MAC has earned some serious side eye from me this month with the gazillion releases. Missing out on LJ in BBW killed me a little, but it also helped cut the cord a bit. (But I'm still gonna buy the heck out of the Giambattista Valli this summer... and might hit MAC is Beauty)


  :-( about LJ and that restock was pure insanity. After picking up the Julia lipsticks I'm going on a MAC break until they launch Giambattista!


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh my, highlighter sesh o___o


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pics & Swatches!!!


  Becca Opal is more what I was hoping the EL Gellee would look like. Maybe I've fought off getting Opal long enough.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 11, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Becca Opal is more what I was hoping the EL Gellee would look like. Maybe I've fought off getting Opal long enough.


  Stop fighting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just let it happen!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Becca Opal is more what I was hoping the EL Gellee would look like. Maybe I've fought off getting Opal long enough.


  Yes!! Opal is my most loved among the Becca ones!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! Opal is my most loved among the Becca ones!!!


  #TheEnablers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though I don't have it yet lol!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> #TheEnablers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Girl. Stop what you're doing right now and get on Sephora and order it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Girl. Stop what you're doing right now and get on Sephora and order it.


  Lmao! I refuseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I rebuke thee in the name of my wallet!


  .....It is on my love list though


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lmao! I refuseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I rebuke thee in the name of my wallet!
> 
> 
> .....It is on my love list though


LMAO ok, ok.  As long as it's #1 on the list!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> LMAO ok, ok.  As long as it's #1 on the list!








I swear if i buy this product today...


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I swear if i buy this product today...


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 11, 2015)

I got my el gelee today. Nw20 and non-existent on my skin. After a few minutes it literally completely disappeared. I guess I'm spoiled by my becca and indie highlighters. Returning today.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I got my el gelee today. Nw20 and non-existent on my skin. After a few minutes it literally completely disappeared. I guess I'm spoiled by my becca and indie highlighters. Returning today.


  Oh no! I'm so sad to hear this. Did you take a picture?


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh no! I'm so sad to hear this. Did you take a picture?


  I tried but there was nothing for my camera to pick up. Just my skin basically lol.


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lmao! I refuseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!* I rebuke thee in the name of my wallet!*
> 
> 
> .....It is on my love list though


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  I should've just order Opal...I just got the WnW highlighters from my drugstore


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I tried but there was nothing for my camera to pick up. Just my skin basically lol.


  Lol ok thanks for trying though! Back to the store it goes!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

So when I got home from work, UPS hadn't come yet and my poor husband looked a little frightened when I was all "WHAT DO YOU MEAN UPS HASN'T LEFT A PACKAGE?!" 
  Now that it's finally here.... I kinda love this highlighter. It's definitely _subtle._ But that's generally how I prefer highlighters_. _I only want them to give me a glow and make my skin look awesome. This ELBGIPG (worst acronym ever?) is definitely more of a "lit from within" sheen. Bonus: it made my skin feel INCREDIBLY soft where I swatched it on. Now... pics! With and without flash (I'm probably around a NC15 for reference... I wear Koh Gen Doh 112 and 113 mixed together if that helps anyone). 







  Also, my dog seems to approve.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So when I got home from work, UPS hadn't come yet and my poor husband looked a little frightened when I was all "WHAT DO YOU MEAN UPS HASN'T LEFT A PACKAGE?!"
> Now that it's finally here.... I kinda love this highlighter. It's definitely _subtle._ But that's generally how I prefer highlighters_. _I only want them to give me a glow and make my skin look awesome. This ELBGIPG (worst acronym ever?) is definitely more of a "lit from within" sheen. Bonus: it made my skin feel INCREDIBLY soft where I swatched it on. Now... pics! With and without flash (I'm probably around a NC15 for reference... I wear Koh Gen Doh 112 and 113 mixed together if that helps anyone).
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful--I wonder if it is like Summer Opal from MAC--it looks more glowy from your pictures, more like a true highlighter.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 11, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So when I got home from work, UPS hadn't come yet and my poor husband looked a little frightened when I was all "WHAT DO YOU MEAN UPS HASN'T LEFT A PACKAGE?!"
> Now that it's finally here.... I kinda love this highlighter. It's definitely _subtle._ But that's generally how I prefer highlighters_. _I only want them to give me a glow and make my skin look awesome. This ELBGIPG (worst acronym ever?) is definitely more of a "lit from within" sheen. Bonus: it made my skin feel INCREDIBLY soft where I swatched it on. Now... pics! With and without flash (I'm probably around a NC15 for reference... I wear Koh Gen Doh 112 and 113 mixed together if that helps anyone).
> 
> 
> ...


  I think it looks pretty on your skin.

  I stopped at the Nordics counter and asked about this.  The SA said there were 2 highlighters coming out with Bronze Goddess.  This one and a stick.  Has anyone heard anything about a stick?  She said it should be coming any day.  I gave her my number to call me when it comes in.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think it looks pretty on your skin.
> 
> I stopped at the Nordics counter and asked about this.  The SA said there were 2 highlighters coming out with Bronze Goddess.  This one and *a stick*.  Has anyone heard anything about a stick?  She said it should be coming any day.  I gave her my number to call me when it comes in.


  Yup. One of the press releases I read mentioned the stick, but I haven't seen photos of it yet. It's the All Over Illuminator, a blendable stick highlighter.

ETA: And also, thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think it looks pretty on your skin.  I stopped at the Nordics counter and asked about this.  The SA said there were 2 highlighters coming out with Bronze Goddess.  This one and a stick.  Has anyone heard anything about a stick?  She said it should be coming any day.  I gave her my number to call me when it comes in.


 Yes there is!! Karen's swatch! http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/the-bronze-age-returns-estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes/


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/the-bronze-age-returns-estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes/


Her look with the eyeshadow palette is so pretty!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

Date night with the bae last night #Disaster. Let me go catch up!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So when I got home from work, UPS hadn't come yet and my poor husband looked a little frightened when I was all "WHAT DO YOU MEAN UPS HASN'T LEFT A PACKAGE?!"
> Now that it's finally here.... I kinda love this highlighter. It's definitely _subtle._ But that's generally how I prefer highlighters_. _I only want them to give me a glow and make my skin look awesome. This ELBGIPG (worst acronym ever?) is definitely more of a "lit from within" sheen. Bonus: it made my skin feel INCREDIBLY soft where I swatched it on. Now... pics! With and without flash (I'm probably around a NC15 for reference... I wear Koh Gen Doh 112 and 113 mixed together if that helps anyone).
> 
> 
> ...


  Lmao! I hateeeee when UPS takes forever to come. I'm glad to hear that you like it (best acronym ever!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for the amazing pictures and the doggyyyyy


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Her look with the eyeshadow palette is so pretty!!!


  Love that you guys found these! I saw her swatches this morning on the way into the office and I love it! I may order the eyeshadow palette now and get rid of all of my palette that have glittery shadows in them.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Stop fighting it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welp...i just ordered it (due to MAC's non-launch) I need a beauty pick me up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/the-bronze-age-returns-estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes/


   Per Karen's swatch, it looks like EL's 'Tease' powder gelée, which I love.  Will I get this one?  The highlighter addict in me says-----yassssssss!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Per Karen's swatch, it looks like EL's 'Tease' powder gelée, which I love.  Will I get this one?  The highlighter addict in me says-----yassssssss!


  Oh yes. i agree lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Per Karen's swatch, it looks like EL's 'Tease' powder gelée, which I love.  Will I get this one?  The highlighter addict in me says-----yassssssss!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Welp...i just ordered it (due to MAC's non-launch) I need a beauty pick me up!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

shizzelly said:


>


  #Enablers


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> #Enablers


#youwouldveboughtitanyway


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> #youwouldveboughtitanyway


  But you right though!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> #Enablers


  I prefer #helpers


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> But you right though!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

shizzelly said:


>








It's fine. I have new products pics coming for you guys! #payback muahahahahha lol!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's fine. I have new products pics coming for you guys! #payback muahahahahha lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's fine. I have new products pics coming for you guys! #payback muahahahahha lol!


----------



## Foxy2282 (Mar 14, 2015)

OMG! Where can I find the highlighter?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxy2282 said:


> OMG! Where can I find the highlighter?


  Hi @Foxy2282 Are you looking for this Estee Lauder highlighter? If so, it's not in stock at the moment. We'll let you know once it is!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 20, 2015)

Foxy2282 said:


> OMG! Where can I find the highlighter?


  My Nordstrom has it in.  I would think it will be on the website soon.


----------



## Beautybee (Mar 21, 2015)

The highlighter is up on Neiman's website!


----------



## Morgan Elizabet (Mar 21, 2015)

Its sold out already


----------



## Beautybee (Mar 21, 2015)

Morgan Elizabet said:


> Its sold out already


Aw, that was fast


----------



## jenise (Mar 22, 2015)

This highlighter is just OK imo! Don't worry about missing it lol


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 22, 2015)

It was pretty horrible imo. I returned it the next day.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 22, 2015)

Depending on your skintone, it can be a nice overall_ illuminator,_ but it's too subtle to be a good _highlighter, _I think. (Unless you mean the stick one... in which case, I have no idea, lol)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

I picked up the stick at Nordies.  They have the gelee too.  Try in store if you can't wait for it to launch online.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautybee said:


> Aw, that was fast


  Thanks for the update! That went very fast!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Depending on your skintone, it can be a nice overall_ illuminator,_ but it's too subtle to be a good _highlighter, _I think. (Unless you mean the stick one... in which case, I have no idea, lol)


  That's how some girl are using it but I have heard that a lot are returning it because it's just ok. This probably would've done better if it didn't have the "Heatwave" hype around it.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up the stick at Nordies.  They have the gelee too.  Try in store if you can't wait for it to launch online.


  Oh how is the stick? Time for me to make another trip to the store!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 23, 2015)

I called my local Neiman and they had 2 left in stock so I'm going to head over there at lunch.  I kept hassling 2 different Nordstrom's and they kept telling me mid- April bc they got testers but not the gelee.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> I called my local Neiman and they had 2 left in stock so I'm going to head over there at lunch.  I kept hassling 2 different Nordstrom's and they kept telling me mid- April bc they got testers but not the gelee.


  Let us know how the trip goes! Hopefully it's worth it and they can hold it for you!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Let us know how the trip goes! Hopefully it's worth it and they can hold it for you!


  they are holding the last 2 for me!  i tried to buy it over the phone but she said they can hold it for 24 hours. i said I'll be there in 1 lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> they are holding the last 2 for me!  i tried to buy it over the phone but she said they can hold it for 24 hours. i said I'll be there in 1 lol


  Lol! A woman on a mission! Glad to hear that you're going to get it!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol! A woman on a mission! Glad to hear that you're going to get it!


  i know! i've been harassing Nordstrom and kept checking online and i just decided to call. I know some ppl don't like it but i'm hoping to make it work for me


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> i know! i've been harassing Nordstrom and kept checking online and i just decided to call. I know some ppl don't like it but i'm hoping to make it work for me


  If you really want something exactly like Heatwav than try the MUFE duo that's out now in 02!


----------



## ABeam86 (Mar 23, 2015)

Of course when I decide to call Nordstrom the Estee lauder counter doesn't want to pick up the phone! Hopefully I can convince my mom to swing by there this evening


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> If you really want something exactly like Heatwav than try the MUFE duo that's out now in 02!


  I purchased that last week and it's LOVE


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I purchased that last week and it's LOVE


  I had to get two of them!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> If you really want something exactly like Heatwav than try the MUFE duo that's out now in 02!


   thanks i saw that but i have WOG and barely use it lol


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 23, 2015)

yay so got my gelee and my friend got the other one.  It's super pretty but not BAM in your face...more like a sheen.  It's definately not a dupe for Heatwave or WOG but still very pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> yay so got my gelee and my friend got the other one.  It's super pretty but not BAM in your face...more like a sheen.  It's definately not a dupe for Heatwave or WOG but still very pretty.


     So glad you ladies were able to get it.  I agree--- not at all like Heatwave or WOG--- but it's lovely.  It's a totally different formula.  I put the *Courrèges* Estée Lauder 
    Iridescent *Ball Highlighter* on and then set it with the Bronze Goddess powder gelee.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So glad you ladies were able to get it.  I agree--- not at all like Heatwave or WOG--- but it's lovely.  It's a totally different formula.  I put the *Courrèges* Estée Lauder
> Iridescent *Ball Highlighter* on and then set it with the Bronze Goddess powder gelee.


  Hey doll, how do you feel about the Ball Highlighter in general? People seem to have mixed feelings about that one as well.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> yay so got my gelee and my friend got the other one.  It's super pretty but not BAM in your face...more like a sheen.  It's definately not a dupe for Heatwave or WOG but still very pretty.


  yeah it's more of a subtile product that'll be great for work and everyday use! Glad to hear that you guys were able to get them!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hey doll, how do you feel about the Ball Highlighter in general? People seem to have mixed feelings about that one as well.


  I actually want to hear that one as well and do you have any pics of it on when you set it this way? I wasn't too thrilled with the ball highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hey doll, how do you feel about the Ball Highlighter in general? People seem to have mixed feelings about that one as well.


   It's all about the formula for me---it's a cream-gelee and I prefer powders, but I knew that when I purchased it.   One of my issues w/cream products is that to extend the 
  wear-time you need to set them with a powder.   So now you've added another step to the makeup process.  When I can take my time and do it right it's actually quite 
  lovely.  I think some of the mixed feelings stem from not getting the wow-like glow from the ball highlighter that one gets from the EL powder gelees.  Well it's a totally 
  different product.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's all about the formula for me---it's a cream-gelee and I prefer powders, but I knew that when I purchased it.   One of my issues w/cream products is that to extend the
> wear-time you need to set them with a powder.   So now you've added another step to the makeup process.  When I can take my time and do it right it's actually quite
> lovely.  I think some of the mixed feelings stem from not getting the wow-like glow from the ball highlighter that one gets from the EL powder gelees.  Well it's a totally
> different product.


  I think I need to take the time to try this method out.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

It's up on sephora now


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's up on sephora now


  Thanks for the info! 

  Link here ladies! http://www.sephora.com/bronze-goddess-illuminating-powder-gelee-P393949?skuId=1696244


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 24, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> well then...pass that one over here lol!!
> yeah it's more of a subtile product that'll be great for work and everyday use! Glad to hear that you guys were able to get them!


  my friend and I have been debating on selling our WOG's but we know that if we do we will have buyer's remorse LOLOL.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 24, 2015)

wearing bronze goddess today and it's very pretty! glad i was able to find it and glad that sephora has them in stock


----------



## Morgan Elizabet (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you!! Just picked it from sephora!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> my friend and I have been debating on selling our WOG's but we know that if we do we will have buyer's remorse LOLOL.


  Well then pass those over here! Lol! You have ehatwave right? Honestly I've heard some people say they like Heatwave over WOG!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

Morgan Elizabet said:


> Thank you!! Just picked it from sephora!


  Awesome! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Well then pass those over here! Lol! You have ehatwave right? Honestly I've heard some people say they like Heatwave over WOG!


  I think I like my heatwave over WOG..
  I also like Bronze Glow over WOG lol.. but I still love WOG...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think I like my heatwave over WOG..
> I also like Bronze Glow over WOG lol.. but I still love WOG...


  Oooooo you almost made me drop my soda! Bronze Glow over Wog?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lol realllyyyyyyyy


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

I did snap this to try and capture the difference


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oooooo you almost made me drop my soda! Bronze Glow over Wog?????? :jawdrop:  Lol realllyyyyyyyy


 Haha! Not the bronze goddess one candy!!I think she meant Bobbi brown bronze glow! That is one stunning highlighter!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha! Not the bronze goddess one candy!!I think she meant Bobbi brown bronze glow! That is one stunning highlighter!


  Oooooo child! I had to get my Sunday morning church fan over that LOL! @Vineetha

  See it's way too early for me and I haven't had my coffee. @v0ltagekid hahaha Ok that one I definitely agree with. I have 3 BB glows soooooo #dontjudgeme


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I did snap this to try and capture the difference


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oooooo child! I had to get my Sunday morning church fan over that LOL! @Vineetha
> 
> See it's way too early for me and I haven't had my coffee. @v0ltagekid hahaha Ok that one I definitely agree with. I have 3 BB glows soooooo #dontjudgeme


  I will never judge, I have 2 and want more haahhaha


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> GIRL.... hold on let me show u the glow lmao.
> It is a bad picture of me but look at the glow
> 
> 
> ...


  Yesssssss! Look at that beat face! I should've ordered another back up for the backups now. It restocked late last night on the BB website.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yesssssss! Look at that beat face! I should've ordered another back up for the backups now. It restocked late last night on the BB website.


  I just saw and I am so mad lol, I would have gotten a couple.. :// hahaha


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I just saw and I am so mad lol, I would have gotten a couple.. :// hahaha


  hahaha! Hopefully it'll restock again!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> hahaha! Hopefully it'll restock again!


  and now I have pro discount with bobbi, so I hope it restocks xD wooot


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> and now I have pro discount with bobbi, so I hope it restocks xD wooot


  Fingers crossed!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 25, 2015)

Did y'all see that the BG Illuminating Powder Gelee is up on eBay? Being touted as "New Heatwave" and is going for $79.99 (opening bid) to $99.99 (buy it now). I nearly died.


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oooooo child! I had to get my Sunday morning church fan over that LOL! @Vineetha
> 
> See it's way too early for me and I haven't had my coffee. @v0ltagekid hahaha Ok that one I definitely agree with. I have 3 BB glows soooooo #dontjudgeme


  Oh Lord. Not the Sunday morning church fan!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 26, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Shars* 

  Oh Lord. Not the Sunday morning church fan!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Did y'all see that the BG Illuminating Powder Gelee is up on eBay? Being touted as "New Heatwave" and is going for $79.99 (opening bid) to $99.99 (buy it now). I nearly died.


  Of course it is. I feel sorry for the girls that fall for that!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


  Thank you!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

So this is a go or no ladies?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So this is a go or no ladies?


 It was a go for me... And I liked it enough to back it up. But that's because it's the exact right color to use as a warming and illuminating all-over powder for me. I don't know that it cuts it as a highlighter for me, but it might pop more on someone with darker skin.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> It was a go for me... And I liked it enough to back it up. But that's because it's the exact right color to use as a warming and illuminating all-over powder for me. I don't know that it cuts it as a highlighter for me, but it might pop more on someone with darker skin.


  You don't count. You can put flour on your face and make it look good! :bump: I like things that pop. Maybe this is no go for me...I need to see it on darker chicks. I'm late to the party so let me Google some more. Ha! Thaaaanks boo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You don't count. You can put flour on your face and make it look good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    This is me wearing Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess *Illum Powder Gelée.  Honestly, the first time that I used it it was just meh.  I used a second and third time and pow!  HTHs


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> GIRL.... hold on let me show u the glow lmao.
> It is a bad picture of me but look at the glow
> 
> 
> ...


   You are just a little stunner VK!!!!  So pretty!!!!!  Love the 'GLOW.'


----------



## pbpink (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's surprisingly pretty.  I think I was so focused on another 'Heat Wave' that I didn't give BG a chance.  I have every illuminating powder gelee that EL produced and I
> can say with a relatively high degree of certainty that this formula is different.  Nevertheless it's really good.
> 
> This is me wearing Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess *Illum Powder Gelée.  Honestly, the first time that I used it it was just meh.  I used a second and third time and pow!  HTHs


you make EVERYTHING look stunning sweetie! i passed but now i am thinking i NEED!

  (btw, bought most of TF pre-order on NM last night! eek! no bronzers from him though too light for me!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

pbpink said:


> you make EVERYTHING look stunning sweetie! i passed but now* i am thinking i NEED!*
> 
> (btw, bought most of TF pre-order on NM last night! eek! no bronzers from him though too light for me!)


    Thanks sweets!  Yes, you do need it.  Let me make it easy for you: Macy's 8% cash back w/Ebates!!!
     http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-collection?ID=2035596&CategoryID=669&RVI=Browse_4


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2015)

I caved and bought the bronze goddess but I also threw in the Gelee Bronzer.  I was thinking it was like the Estee Lauder liquid bronzer I love but then I noticed Gelee formula.  I figured I'd give it a try.  Well, it arrived today and I was surprised how small the tube was.  Anyway, it is nothing like the liquid one.  I swatched them side by side. The gelee is much lighter and is a creme formula.  I'm not sure this would work as a bronzer on me but I'm quite curious about it.  Anyone else use this product?





Bronze Goddess Luminous Liquid Bronzer on the top

  Bronze Goddess Gelée Bronzer on the bottom.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's surprisingly pretty.  I think I was so focused on another 'Heat Wave' that I didn't give BG a chance.  I have every illuminating powder gelee that EL produced and I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   can say with a relatively high[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] degree of certainty that this formula is different.  Nevertheless it's really good.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   This is me wearing Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess* Illum Powder Gelée.  Honestly, the first time that I used it it was just meh.  I used a second and third time and pow!  HTHs[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Gorg! But that's just you! Are you wearing as a highlighter? Or all over?  





pbpink said:


> you make EVERYTHING look stunning sweetie! i passed but now i am thinking i NEED!  (btw, bought most of TF pre-order on NM last night! eek! no bronzers from him though too light for me!)


  What she said Meddy!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks sweets!  Yes, you do need it.  Let me make it easy for you: Macy's 8% cash back w/Ebates!!![/COLOR]    http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ection?ID=2035596&CategoryID=669&RVI=Browse_4


  Didn't realize they had it in store. I'll go mess around with it there. It'll be fun going to a counter besides MAC for a change. Thanks!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> montREALady said:
> 
> 
> > So this is a go or no ladies?
> ...


  I like it. It's subtle for those "no-makeup makeup" days, but can be built up if you want. The subtleties in it remind me of MAC's Magnetic Appeal EDSF.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You are just a little stunner VK!!!!  So pretty!!!!!  Love the 'GLOW.'


  Me too. If I was here back when it released I would have been ON IT!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I caved and bought the bronze goddess but I also threw in the Gelee Bronzer.  I was thinking it was like the Estee Lauder liquid bronzer I love but then I noticed Gelee formula.  I figured I'd give it a try.  Well, it arrived today and I was surprised how small the tube was.  Anyway, it is nothing like the liquid one.  I swatched them side by side. The gelee is much lighter and is a creme formula.  I'm not sure this would work as a bronzer on me but I'm quite curious about it.  Anyone else use this product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah it doesn't look like a bronzer for our tone. Maybe mix it with your moisturizer or liquid foundation (if you use that). How are you liking the powder gelee?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I caved and bought the bronze goddess but I also threw in the Gelee Bronzer.  I was thinking it was like the Estee Lauder liquid bronzer I love but then I noticed Gelee formula.  I figured I'd give it a try.  Well, it arrived today and I was surprised how small the tube was.  Anyway, it is nothing like the liquid one.  I swatched them side by side. The gelee is much lighter and is a creme formula.  I'm not sure this would work as a bronzer on me but I'm quite curious about it.  Anyone else use this product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ICL I totally ignored it because I struggle with creams/liquids---they can be high maintenance.  I'm not really in the market for a new bronzer (although I preordered the Tom Ford powder bronzer) because Guerlain Terracotta bronzer is my holy grail bronzer---I just love it so much.  I'm getting the TF bronzer mostly out of curiosity and because I have the TF bronzer brush----I might as well have the bronzer too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Didn't realize they had it in store. I'll go mess around with it there. It'll be fun going to a counter besides MAC for a change. Thanks!


   Thanks sweets----I was wearing it just as a highlighter.  I think I might have been wearing NARS Light Reflecting* Loose *Setting Powder, *Crystal *that day.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah it doesn't look like a bronzer for our tone. Maybe mix it with your moisturizer or liquid foundation (if you use that). How are you liking the powder gelee?


  I haven't tried it yet.  Will report back when I do.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] ICL I totally ignored it because I struggle with creams/liquids---they can be high maintenance.  I'm not really in the market for a new bronzer (although I preordered the Tom Ford powder bronzer) because Guerlain Terracotta bronzer is my holy grail bronzer---I just love it so much.  I'm getting the TF bronzer mostly out of curiosity and because I have the TF bronzer brush----I might as well have the bronzer too![/COLOR]


  I keep surprising myself with how many bronzers I have. I hope it doesn't go the way of my highlighter situation. Which Guerlain bronzer shade do you use?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You are just a little stunner VK!!!!  So pretty!!!!!  Love the 'GLOW.'









 thank you boo! U are a stunner too!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You don't count. You can put flour on your face and make it look good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL... flour! I hadn't thought of that yet! I'll give that a try! j/k j/k (I do actually use chickpea flour in a face mask I make from scratch and loooooooove it). Anyway, thanks for the love. I think the EL BG blah blah blah looks amazing on @Medgal07 and that should be reason enough to try it. Though she does have the gift of basically making EVERYTHING look amazing.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 10, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> LOL... flour! I hadn't thought of that yet! I'll give that a try! j/k j/k (I do actually use chickpea flour in a face mask I make from scratch and loooooooove it). Anyway, thanks for the love. I think the EL BG blah blah blah looks amazing on @Medgal07  and that should be reason enough to try it. Though she does have the gift of basically making EVERYTHING look amazing. :eyelove:


  Yeah she doesn't count either, lmao!  Omg re chickpea flour! See?? Lolll


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> LOL... flour! I hadn't thought of that yet! I'll give that a try! j/k j/k (I do actually use chickpea flour in a face mask I make from scratch and loooooooove it). Anyway, thanks for the love. I think the EL BG blah blah blah looks amazing on @Medgal07 and that should be reason enough to try it. Though she does have the gift of basically making EVERYTHING look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awwwwww you guys make a gal blush


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah she doesn't count either, lmao! Omg re chickpea flour! See?? Lolll


  If you don't like sophisticated shimmer (aka subtle highlights) I wouldn't recommend it. On me (NW43-54) It's reminds me of MAC's Superb EDSF except that Superb has more bronzy-gold and has a more metallic, shimmery finish. The EL one is more a sheen and would be gorgeous all over and in the t-zone area! It is visible but because of the satiny finish, it will give you more of a "lit from within" look. It is beautiful. Saks fifth avenue has it on display - don't pay any attention to the SA who tried to tell me it was a repromote of Heat Wave with a different name. I was like, "Who are you trying to fool, lady? This ain't no heat wave!"


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> If you don't like sophisticated shimmer (aka subtle highlights) I wouldn't recommend it. On me (NW43-54) It's reminds me of MAC's Superb EDSF except that Superb has more bronzy-gold and has a more metallic, shimmery finish. The EL one is more a sheen and would be gorgeous all over and in the t-zone area! It is visible but because of the satiny finish, it will give you more of a "lit from within" look. It is beautiful. Saks fifth avenue has it on display - don't pay any attention to the SA who tried to tell me it was a repromote of Heat Wave with a different name. I was like, "Who are you trying to fool, lady? This ain't no heat wave!"


  They hate when we know more than them! Lol. I do that all the time. Don't try that! I plan to check it out at Macy's tomorrow. Thanks for the info. I'm not subtle in the least, lmaoo. But as an all-over I'll consider it


----------



## beautycool (Apr 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's surprisingly pretty.  I think I was so focused on another 'Heat Wave' that I didn't give BG a chance.  I have every illuminating powder gelee that EL produced and I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   can say with a relatively high[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] degree of certainty that this formula is different.  Nevertheless it's really good.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   This is me wearing Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess* Illum Powder Gelée.  Honestly, the first time that I used it it was just meh.  I used a second and third time and pow!  HTHs[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]    [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


   Medgal your stunning in everyway  look at you  You make everything look amazing  Will you be taking pictures of your new tom ford goodies ( if you ordered any ?)  Silky question lol You are so stunning girl !!!!


----------



## WaterLily (Apr 26, 2015)

I picked up the illuminator last week and just took it back today.  On my NC20 skin it just didn't show up much, other than some glitter/shimmer.  The color was too close to my skin color.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 26, 2015)

I have freaking issues. I was happily ordering the EL Double Wear Foundation from Nordies before the sale ends, then I noticed the Illuminator was back in stock and somehow I ordered it. It's [@]Medgal07[/@]'s fault. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have freaking issues. I was happily ordering the EL Double Wear Foundation from Nordies before the sale ends, then I noticed the Illuminator was back in stock and somehow I ordered it. It's @Medgal07's fault. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


  Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.... I already have one backup of the Illuminator, and I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need a second one. Which is ridiculous. It will take me forever to get through what I have, and I'm sure by the time that actually happens there will be something new out that I'll want.

  But I still love this powder.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.... I already have one backup of the Illuminator, and I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need a second one. Which is ridiculous. It will take me forever to get through what I have, and I'm sure by the time that actually happens there will be something new out that I'll want.  But I still love this powder.


  Hold me, I need help. $36 at Nordies. I swatched and wasn't really impressed but it's like because it's on sale I have to get it. Issues I said.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hold me, I need help. $36 at Nordies. I swatched and wasn't really impressed but it's like because it's on sale I have to get it. Issues I said.









 Girl, I'm here for you. Not judging you at all. I _constantly_ have to ask myself when I'm shopping "Do I really like it? Or do I like the deal I'm getting on it?" I'm trying to get better about only buying things I'm really into. 

  That being said, I think the Illuminator will grow on you. Well... it'll _glow _on you, at least.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.... I already have one backup of the Illuminator, and I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need a second one. Which is ridiculous. It will take me forever to get through what I have, and I'm sure by the time that actually happens there will be something new out that I'll want.  But I still love this powder.





montREALady said:


> Hold me, I need help. $36 at Nordies. I swatched and wasn't really impressed but it's like because it's on sale I have to get it. Issues I said.


 I love this powder too, get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2015)

WaterLily said:


> I picked up the illuminator last week and just took it back today.  On my NC20 skin it just didn't show up much, other than some glitter/shimmer.  The color was too close to my skin color.
> Sorry it didn't work out for you.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> ...






 I hope you love the foundation and that it's the right shade, etc.  Sometimes I hate trying to find the right match---both intense & frustrating.  I love the foundation
   by the way.  I don't know what took me so long to try it.  Give the illuminator a chance---it took a few uses before the product really showed its worth.  I'm enjoying it 
   much more now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Girl, I'm here for you. Not judging you at all. I _constantly_ have to ask myself when I'm shopping "Do I really like it? Or do I like the deal I'm getting on it?" I'm trying to get better about only buying things I'm really into.
> 
> *That being said, I think the Illuminator will grow on you. Well... it'll glow on you, at least. *


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I keep surprising myself with how many bronzers I have. I hope it doesn't go the way of my highlighter situation. Which Guerlain bronzer shade do you use?


 ICL you posted this some time ago and I missed it--I'm so sorry!!!  

   Something has happened to me with bronzers too---I keep adding more to my stash.  The only good thing is that I use a bronzer everyday!
   In Guerlain Terracotta I use both 07 & 08.  Both ar great for contouring.  I use 07 primarily in the winter and 08 in the summer.  I just pre-ordered the Tom Ford ginormous
bronzer in Terra, and the Guerlain Four Seasons Bronzer in 08.  Don't ask me what possessed me to order that one now, but I did.  Also, Laura Mercier, Ritual has had 
   my undivided attention lately and seems to be giving my Guerlain terra-cotta bronzers a run for their money.  If you haven't already, you need to check it out.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I love this powder too, get it!





DLuxJessica said:


> :frenz:  Girl, I'm here for you. Not judging you at all. I _constantly_ have to ask myself when I'm shopping "Do I really like it? Or do I like the deal I'm getting on it?" I'm trying to get better about only buying things I'm really into.   That being said, I think the Illuminator will grow on you. Well... it'll _glow _on you, at least. :haha:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awww thank you BC---That's very kind of you.  Oh and I did pre-order from the Tom Ford summer collection.  I hadn't planned on taking pics, but it's not out of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   question if someone wants pics [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]for product/skin tone reference. [/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry it didn't work out for you.[/COLOR]    :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you love the foundation and that it's the right shade, etc.  Sometimes I hate trying to find the right match---both intense & frustrating.  I love the foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   by the way.  I don't know [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]what [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]took me so long to try it.  Give the illuminator a chance---it took a few uses before the product really showed its worth.  I'm enjoying it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   much more now.[/COLOR]


  I should have it by the end of the week or so since it's Nordstrom snail mail.   [@]Medgal07[/@], I ordered the foundation but plan on trying the shade in Macy's today. I know, the reverse. I just figured with my luck the sale would have ended at midnight even though it's supposed to be the 28th and I would have kicked myself :haha: I watched maybe a million YT vids on it and the shades in reference to the reviewer and my collection. What did you say your shade was again? I ordered 5C1, Rich Chestnut. The site you gave us referred 5W2...I think it may be too red. We'll see. I'm thinking of getting the Light one as well and the primer.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @Medgal07, I ordered the foundation but plan on trying the shade in Macy's today. I know, the reverse. I just figured with my luck the sale would have ended at midnight even though it's supposed to be the 28th and I would have kicked myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Went to get matched at EL and I picked the right color! Thank goodness! Hehehe, but now I want the Illuminating Perfecting Primer...Oh and the sa said not to get the illuminating powder gelee. He said it would make me look ashy. I swatched again and it really looked pretty horrible, lol. And I saw someone use a brush like this in their video and now I want one, lol
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/estee-lauder-sculpting-foundation-brush/3787239?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2525


----------



## beautycool (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awww thank you BC---That's very kind of you.  Oh and I did pre-order from the Tom Ford summer collection.  I hadn't planned on taking pics, but it's not out of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   question if someone wants pics [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]for product/skin tone reference. [/COLOR]   Hi medgal I meant silly question to be asking as you prob did order something  As I had asked if you had pre ordered then will you be taking pics then I put silly question didn't i  I was suppose to put silly question under where I put did you pre order anything Lol Sorry Hun my fault I didn't write it too well      [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry it didn't work out for you.[/COLOR]    :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you love the foundation and that it's the right shade, etc.  Sometimes I hate trying to find the right match---both intense & frustrating.  I love the foundation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   by the way.  I don't know [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]what [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]took me so long to try it.  Give the illuminator a chance---it took a few uses before the product really showed its worth.  I'm enjoying it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   much more now.[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @Medgal07, I ordered the foundation but plan on trying the shade in Macy's today. I know, the reverse. I just figured with my luck the sale would have ended at midnight even though it's supposed to be the 28th and I would have kicked myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I have * 4W2 Toasty Toffee*, which by the way, was sold out on Sephora.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *beautycool* 


Hi medgal I meant silly question to be asking as you prob did order something
As I had asked if you had pre ordered then will you be taking pics then I put silly question didn't i
I was suppose to put silly question under where I put did you pre order anything
Lol
Sorry Hun my fault I didn't write it too well 





No problem BC



I just found out that most of my goodies will arrive on Friday.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No problem BC
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that most of my goodies will arrive on Friday.


  My Nordies order is coming on Friday too. The gelee shipped too, no tracking yet. I had a Nordie beauty specialist check on it for me today in a chat.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> My Nordies order is coming on Friday too. The gelee shipped too, no tracking yet. I had a Nordie beauty specialist check on it for me today in a chat.


 Oh good---we need peace of mind when it comes to our makeup!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh good---we need peace of mind when it comes to our makeup!!!!


  Who you telling? I need to stop though, this is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 29, 2015)

I also got these gloss pens from this collection, they are really nice. Anyone else get these?


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I also got these gloss pens from this collection, they are really nice. Anyone else get these?


  No, though I thought about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Who you telling? I need to stop though, this is getting ridiculous now.


   The struggle is real girl


----------



## Ernie (May 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> No, though I thought about it.











 Left to right: Nude Coral, Nude Bronze and the Courreges Rosy Future gloss.


----------



## montREALady (May 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right: Nude Coral, Nude Bronze and the Courreges Rosy Future gloss.


  Errrr, why did you do this?? :eyelove:


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Errrr, why did you do this?? :eyelove:


 Because I'm a makeup hoarder? :shock:


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Because I'm a makeup hoarder? :shock:


  besides that. Why did you show me these beautiful swatches? Not nice.


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2015)

I tried the Gelee as an all over and it looked nice. I first started as a cheekbone highlight and that didn't pop enough so I just tried it all over and hoped for the best, lol. Need to try again and really examine.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right: Nude Coral, Nude Bronze and the Courreges Rosy Future gloss.


    Oye! 




They're really pretty!  I just ordered both the Bronze Goddess Eau Fraîche' SkinScent and the 'Bronze 
  Goddess' Shimmering Body Oil Spray.  I think I'm done with this collection.


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooh, I love the Bronze Goddess perfume. I think I've four. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (From different years.) It's my fave summer perfume, and I think it's actually nicer than the Guerlain Terracotta perfume.
  I've never gotten (or smelled) the Body Oil Spray. Does it have the same scent as the perfume?


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Oooh, I love the Bronze Goddess perfume. I think I've four.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to smell the fragrance. I have enough shimmery body stuff from Avon and other brands.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Oooh, I love the Bronze Goddess perfume. I think I've four.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    My hubs likes the Guerlain Terracotta on me---it's soft & not overpowering which I happen to like about it too.
   Maggie has the oil and said it smells just like the Eau Fraîche' SkinScent.  I ordered it because of her rave review 




  I LOVE the Tom Ford shimmering body oil.  I think I have enough body oil now.  I still have the one MAC released some time ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Shimmering Body Oil Spray versus Tom Ford Shimmering Body Oil.  In addition to the obvious size differences, the scents are different.  
ELBG gives me a fresh-just-out-of-the-shower vibe and TFSBO reminds me of a favorite decadent spa experience---soft and zen.  Neither product is oily and both leave
my skin soft & silky.  I really like both and couldn't declare a winner per se.  Suffice it to say though, if I were able to repurchase only one or the other, I'd repurchase TFSBO.


----------



## montREALady (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Shimmering Body Oil Spray versus Tom Ford Shimmering Body Oil.  In addition to the obvious size differences, the scents are different.  [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]ELBG gives me a fresh-just-out-of-the-shower vibe and TFSBO reminds me of a favorite decadent spa experience---soft and zen.  Neither product is oily and both leave[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]my skin soft & silky.  I really like both and couldn't declare a winner per se.  Suffice it to say though, if I were able to repurchase only one or the other, I'd repurchase TFSBO.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


  That's because you're a high class kinda gal! :haha:  I sprayed an older Bronze Goddess oil at my cco yesterday and I liked the fragrance and feel of it. Do they change with each collection/year?


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Shimmering Body Oil Spray versus Tom Ford Shimmering Body Oil.  In addition to the obvious size differences, the scents are different.
> ELBG gives me a fresh-just-out-of-the-shower vibe and TFSBO reminds me of a favorite decadent spa experience---soft and zen.  Neither product is oily and both leave
> my skin soft & silky.  I really like both and couldn't declare a winner per se.  Suffice it to say though, if I were able to repurchase only one or the other, I'd repurchase TFSBO.


  Oooh. The body oils will go nice with your rug dress and boots. You'll be glowing haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I sprayed an older Bronze Goddess oil at my cco yesterday and I liked the fragrance and feel of it. Do they change with each collection/year?






This is my first time purchasing the but from what others have said they do change them annually.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh. The body oils will go nice with your rug dress and boots. You'll be glowing haha.






The rug will keep me from sliding all over the place!!!


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The rug will keep me from sliding all over the place!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

Ok so this is it---I'm finally done w/this collection.  The companion to the Bronze Goddess Shimmering Body Oil, my Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraîche’ SkinScent
​arrived today.  It's a lovely clean, fresh scent & smells exactly like the body oil, so I suspect they'll be some layering going on.  I was a tad more excited about getting the GWP
full-sized gold foundation brush----because I'm a brush hoarder enthusiast.


----------



## Shars (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok so this is it---I'm finally done w/this collection.  The companion to the Bronze Goddess Shimmering Body Oil, my Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraîche’ SkinScent
> ​arrived today.  It's a lovely clean, fresh scent & smells exactly like the body oil, so I suspect they'll be some layering going on.  I was a tad more excited about getting the GWP
> full-sized gold foundation brush----because I'm a brush hoarder enthusiast.


  I smelled that the other day! It reminds me of the beach!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok so this is it---I'm finally done w/this collection.  The companion to the Bronze Goddess Shimmering Body Oil, my Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraîche’ SkinScent
> ​arrived today.  It's a lovely clean, fresh scent & smells exactly like the body oil, so I suspect they'll be some layering going on.  I was a tad more excited about getting the GWP
> full-sized gold foundation brush----because I'm a brush hoarder enthusiast.


  Love this scent! It's become my daytime-casual-wear-to-work fragrance. I work in schools, and most of the people I work with are pretty casual, so this is a nice, inoffensive scent that most people seem to be cool with.


----------



## montREALady (May 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Love this scent! It's become my daytime-casual-wear-to-work fragrance. I work in schools, and most of the people I work with are pretty casual, so this is a nice, inoffensive scent that most people seem to be cool with.


  Please. Stop. Ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A reviewer said, "Oh my goodness! This perfume reminds me of sipping cocktails at the beach! What a wonderful scent to surround yourself when you have to go to work on a dreary day "


----------



## Shars (May 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Please. Stop. Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol! I think this may end up at the CCO so snag it there if need be.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Love this scent! It's become my daytime-casual-wear-to-work fragrance. I work in schools, and most of the people I work with are pretty casual, *so this is a nice, inoffensive scent that most people seem to be cool with. *


    Exactly!!!!  Strong scents are not a good idea in 90 degree weather.


----------



## montREALady (May 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! I think this may end up at the CCO so snag it there if need be.


  I smelled an older one during the week at my cco and it was nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! I think this may end up at the CCO so snag it there if need be.


    Yes.  It very well might.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I smelled an older one during the week at my cco and it was nice.


    Do they change the fragrance each year like Guerlain???


----------



## montREALady (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do they change the fragrance each year like Guerlain???


  I thought I asked you that recently and you said yes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I thought I asked you that recently and you said yes!!


    Must have been my sister, Heddy---I'm Meddy




I thought I asked someone.  Oh I know---I think I asked Dominique.


----------



## Shars (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do they change the fragrance each year like Guerlain???


  They do with slight variation. This years seems to have more coconut or something similar in it than last year's. Our counter here still has last year's. If I pass through there tomorrow, I'll sniff them again lol. I went earlier in the week and they had loads! Like a dozen or so but from different seasons.


----------



## Vineetha (May 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Must have been my sister, Heddy---I'm Meddy[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I thought I asked someone.  Oh I know---I think I asked Dominique.[/COLOR]


 Hello Heddy I mean Meddy :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> They do with slight variation. This years seems to have more coconut or something similar in it than last year's. Our counter here still has last year's. If I pass through there tomorrow, I'll sniff them again lol. I went earlier in the week and they had loads! Like a dozen or so but from different seasons.


    Oh I'd love to hear about the differences Shars-----or maybe not---I'll want last year's too


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hello Heddy I mean Meddy


----------



## montREALady (May 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's because you're a high class kinda gal! :haha:  I sprayed an older Bronze Goddess oil at my cco yesterday and I liked the fragrance and feel of it. *Do they change with each collection/year?*





Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]This is my first time purchasing the but *from what others have said they do change them annually.*[/COLOR]


  Oh hi Heddy! :welcome:


----------



## montREALady (May 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> They do with slight variation. This years seems to have more coconut or something similar in it than last year's. Our counter here still has last year's. If I pass through there tomorrow, I'll sniff them again lol. I went earlier in the week and they had loads! Like a dozen or so but from different seasons.


  More coconut sounds yum. I love that in summer fragrances!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh hi Heddy!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2015)

I returned the Bronze Goddess Gelee bronzer - the one in the tube.  I just couldn't find a use for it.  It did like the texture though.  I hope they come out with a darker one next year.  What's the deal?  I'm wondering what's going on with all the light bronzers lately.  It seems like a lot of companies are coming out with very light colors for bronzers.  It used to be a time when I worried a bronzer was too dark.  I like the idea of a few shades at least, especially since I like trying new textures and formulas.


----------



## montREALady (May 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I returned the Bronze Goddess Gelee bronzer - the one in the tube.  I just couldn't find a use for it.  It did like the texture though.  I hope they come out with a darker one next year.  What's the deal?  I'm wondering what's going on with all the light bronzers lately.  It seems like a lot of companies are coming out with very light colors for bronzers.  It used to be a time when I worried a bronzer was too dark.  I like the idea of a few shades at least, especially since I like trying new textures and formulas.


  Yeah the regular Bronze Goddess bronzers have different shades. Have you ever tried those? http://m.sephora.com/product/P384112


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I returned the Bronze Goddess Gelee bronzer - the one in the tube.  I just couldn't find a use for it.  It did like the texture though.  I hope they come out with a darker one next year.  What's the deal?  I'm wondering what's going on with all the light bronzers lately.  It seems like a lot of companies are coming out with very light colors for bronzers.  It used to be a time when I worried a bronzer was too dark.  I like the idea of a few shades at least, especially since I like trying new textures and formulas.


    Oh you got the Shimmering Nudes one.  I've never tried EL's regular bronzers.  Guerlain is/was my HG bronzer. 
   I haven't found too much that surpasses, it but recently, Laura Mercier's Ritual is giving it a run for the money!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah the regular Bronze Goddess bronzers have different shades. Have you ever tried those? http://m.sephora.com/product/P384112


  I was surprised that they only have four shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

subscribing


----------

